

Cyborg Vision - Face Recognition from the Future - harisamin
http://cyborgvisionapp.com
Hey guys. I've had this app in the appstore with a fellow friend (Richard Cameron) on the app store. Its a fun app that recognizes your facebook friends from tagged photos via a cool 'Terminator-like' view :) You guys might enjoy playing with it over the holidays. Happy Holidays everyone :)
======
harisamin
Hey guys. I've had this app in the appstore with a fellow friend (Richard
Cameron) on the app store. Its a fun app that recognizes your facebook friends
from tagged photos via a cool 'Terminator-like' view...enjoy and happy
holidays :)

